# yellow lower leaves



## klown (May 14, 2007)

hey guys whats goood got a question im into week 5 and a half of flowering my buds look good but was wondering if cuttin of the lower yellow leaves would add some wieght to my yeild or should i just leave them on any idea for adding some weight to them buds


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2007)

*I would just let them fall off on their own. More light = more weight.  *


----------



## klown (May 15, 2007)

aiight TBG should i move my mights closer tothe plnts the increasse the light intensity


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 1, 2007)

get rid of the yellow ones.. sometimes yellow leaves are an indication of chlorosis.. it doesnt hurt to pick em off, and it creates less shade for the rest of the plant


----------



## stein_free (Sep 5, 2007)

whats chlorosis  ?   lack of chlorophil?   just curiouse  i would clip them out myself


----------

